# S & W Model 77A



## Fern-Dog (Nov 18, 2013)

Was given a Model 77A from a friend. It leaked air, so replaced the O-ring and it seems to be holding. However it needs a good interior cleaning. Looking for a Schematic or on-line owners manual for it. Ot having any luck finding either. Any ideas or suggestions. S&W has nothing on their web site. Frustrated. Any help would be welcomed. I want to clean this up for my grandson.

Fern-Dog


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

My great grandfather had one he gave it to me before he died. That gun was the reason I got into air guns never shot it though. It's a hard to find gun and kept it as a collector. I found seals for it online, took it apart took a can of brake clean sprayed all the parts down lubed up everything and put it back together I took photos of each step so I can make sure it was all back together. As I said before I never shot the gun so Idk how it shoots


----------

